# "Behind the Scenes" Movie Picture Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wanted to kick-off a thread of cool behind the scenes pictures taken on Hollywood sets... these are all over the net... search around for photos from your favorite flicks and post them here!

This is one that I love...Alien taking a break!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. I know it is an outfit but you know what, I don't want to be anywhere near him on set or off. lol. Just seeing the outfit gives me the heebie jeebies! 

Thanks for sharing.. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing more too... hopefully folks will dig up some good ones!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is one that I found on reddit. It is from the "Muppet Movie", which by the way, is one of my all time favorite movies. 










Jim Henson and Kermit hanging out on set.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Great thread idea!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tripplej said:


> Here is one that I found on reddit. It is from the "Muppet Movie", which by the way, is one of my all time favorite movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. What a shot!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Probably not rare but I thought these were cool. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Probably not rare but I thought these were cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic photos! Both, iconic characters. So cool to see.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Carrier Fisher...taking a nap on planet Hoth. Even rebels need to take a break!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good one Todd!
Found this one of the Hoff. Lol. Some action star...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What is he doing?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> What is he doing?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no idea what is happening here :surprise:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my top 5 favorite movies!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What an awesome pic... another one of my Top 5 favorite movies!


----------

